# Max at Splash Dogs



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is a short video of Max getting ready for a dock diving event last weekend in the practice pool. The background noise is from I-15 and other dogs barking. Max loves the water! I posted some photos of Max in the main pool in the pictures section a couple of days ago.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I love the video, that's what I wish Bentley would do. The dock diving looks like a blast but unfortunately his precious little face would get wet :doh:


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll be keeping an eye out to see if Bass Pro Shops has an event here this summer. That looks like a blast.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Jasper says he wants to come along next time so he can do a big dive bomb and get everybody wet!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Okay, I can see that I'm going to have to try with Maddie. Keep me informed about the next event if you would.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, good way to get them use to the pool before the first jump.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool video! I never knew they had diving competitions. With all that hair I wonder how much Max weights when he's wet?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

looks like Max had a blast... I want Tucker to do that, too. Bella also, but she's harder to deal with in public... what I really wish is that I had my own pool!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

OutWest said:


> looks like Max had a blast... I want Tucker to do that, too. Bella also, but she's harder to deal with in public... what I really wish is that I had my own pool!


Having our own pool would be great. Need to find room in the budget, though.


----------

